# GUI-Problem mit NetBeans



## rastaman (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo 

Also ich habe mit netbeans ein "wunderbares" Gui erstellt.

Zuerst ein JFrame, dann ein JTabbed Pane und anschliessend die einzelnen komponente in die jeweiligen unterpanes gepackt. 
Diese Komponenten sind grösstenteils AWT komponenten (Label, Textfield, Button etc.)
Nun drücke ich F6 um das File laufen zu lassen.
Dabei bekomme ich folgenden output:







weiss jemand rat?

gruess
rm

//edit, wenn ich die register nacheinander (oder auch durcheinander) einmal angewählt habe, dann "normalisiert" sich die ansicht... und alles ist so wie es sollte...   :?:  :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mai 2004)

Kein Wunder. Du hast Swing-Komponenten mit AWT-Komponenten gemischt. Den Effekt kannst Du auf Deiner GUI nun beobachten.


----------



## rastaman (24. Mai 2004)

scheisse... und das "darf", "sollte" man also nicht tun? hm shit... 

dann bleibt mir jetzt nichts anderes übrig, alls alle awt komponenten durch swingkomponenten zu ersetzten?


----------



## bygones (24. Mai 2004)

rastaman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> scheisse... und das "darf", "sollte" man also nicht tun? hm shit...


Naja - dürfen schon - aber du siehst ja was rauskommt... Mischen macht aber keinen Sinn... entweder oder !



			
				rastaman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann bleibt mir jetzt nichts anderes übrig, alls alle awt komponenten durch swingkomponenten zu ersetzten?


Naja - wenn du Swing komponenten verwendest, die es nicht in AWT gibt würde ich auf alle Fälle sagen mach alles in Swing. Ansonsten nehm das was dir besser gefällt...


----------



## rastaman (24. Mai 2004)

jo scheisse de nimi haut swing... 

aber gits nüt, wome das cha outomatisiere? wöu das zügs einzu usenangerznä kackt ächt a...

 :bahnhof:


----------



## bygones (24. Mai 2004)

rastaman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jo scheisse de nimi haut swing...
> aber gits nüt, wome das cha outomatisiere? wöu das zügs einzu usenangerznä kackt ächt a...
> :bahnhof:


Keine Macht den Drogen  :meld:  :roll:


----------



## rastaman (24. Mai 2004)

öm sorry... bin aus gewohnheit ins "Schweizerdeutsch" gerutscht... 

Übersetzung:


> Schlecht gelaufen, dann nehme ich halt Swing...
> 
> Aber gibt es nichts, womit ich das ganze automatisieren könnte, da es mir stinkt, das ganze einzeln auseinanderzunehmen.


Also noch ein wenig beschönigt das ganze...


----------



## bygones (24. Mai 2004)

rastaman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> öm sorry... bin aus gewohnheit ins "Schweizerdeutsch" gerutscht...


Mhm - dann müssten wir noch auf Beni warten - der sollte das dann verstehen  :roll: 

aber nein - das geht nicht !


----------



## rastaman (24. Mai 2004)

Habs in der zwischenzeig manuel korrigiert. Läuft prima... (schweissabwisch)

na ja hätte mir viel zeit ersparen könne, wenn ich mich vorher genauer orientiert hätte...


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mai 2004)

Zeigst Du jetzt noch mal ein Bild von Deiner "wunderbaren" GUI.
Wäre auf jeden Fall ein Lehrstück, für alle anderen, die noch versuchen werden AWT und Swing zu mischen.


----------

